# Just Pre-Ordered a Macbook Air



## CompGuy (Sep 19, 2004)

*Just Pre-Ordered a Macbook Air - Not!*

NOT! 

I hate it. I hate the look, I hate the shape, etc. If that Macbook AIR were to fall, it would probably break into a million pieces. I'll stick with my Macbook - thanks very much. Just my 0.02 on it.


----------



## Redboxa (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info.... my 0.02 is that its kick-ass.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

My 2¢ is about $1898.98 short of a new MacBook Air.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i don't hate it. i think it fill fit for some folks.

i think the design is innovative and it's got some great features.

however, for my needs, a faster processor and a larger hard drive have me ordering a refurb...


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

CompGuy said:


> NOT!
> 
> I hate it. I hate the look, I hate the shape, etc. If that Macbook AIR were to fall, it would probably break into a million pieces. I'll stick with my Macbook - thanks very much. Just my 0.02 on it.


Hi sir! Is everything ok? Can I get u a drink or a magazine perhaps?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

CompGuy said:


> NOT!
> 
> I hate it. I hate the look, I hate the shape, etc. If that Macbook AIR were to fall, it would probably break into a million pieces. I'll stick with my Macbook - thanks very much. Just my 0.02 on it.


Is there any point to this thread, other than a bitch fest?

If you don't like it, that's fine. No need to make a new thread for it. Just post in the existing thread for the Air.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

He just wanted an opportunity to use the 90's cliche phrase 'NOT!'


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Pointless thread award.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

CompGuy said:


> NOT!
> 
> I hate it. I hate the look, I hate the shape, etc. If that Macbook AIR were to fall, it would probably break into a million pieces. I'll stick with my Macbook - thanks very much. Just my 0.02 on it.


i think it would break into the same, or less, number of pieces as a macbook pro


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

Lars said:


> Pointless thread award.


HAH! thats awesome!


----------



## soon2bemac (Nov 2, 2004)

Just wait for the first video of someone running out of an Apple store and then smashing it into the ground in front of everyone


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

soon2bemac said:


> Just wait for the first video of someone running out of an Apple store and then smashing it into the ground in front of everyone


Just wait "it" will then become the first loser to walk into an Apple store that gets asked politely to leave the moment he makes an appearance.


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

When I said long ago that if MacBook Pro has 13" version I'd buy it, I meant:
Independent Graphic Cards, FW800 (ok, fine~ FW400 is my bottom line), Express Card, not just one USB, proper RJ45 port, a working stereo speaker (ok, Macbook level is my bottom line), changeable HD, changeable battery... ... Backlit Keyboard...
With all the requests, Mr. Jobs only heard one: Backlit Keyboard.

Really, if Steve allow OS X to run on PC, MacBook Air will be crashed into pieces. Toshiba, Sony X505, Panasonic... Maybe all of these doesn't have independent graphic cards that I can live with it fine, but not at the level of when I want at least 2 USB plus 1 Firewire connected, I cannot at all... PLUS, the stupid mono speaker. Who listen to mono speaker now-a-day anyways? Just so it can be fitted to an envelop?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll follow this up with its own thread later (  ) but I just wanted to say that after watching the keynote (instead of just relaying notes) I now totally get the MacBook Air ... and most of its critics are just plain WRONG.

The problem isn't their criticisms -- they're right on the money about what the Air doesn't have.

Where they are wrong is in not having the imagination to see where this computer is slotted.

Hint 1: IT'S NOT A PRIMARY MACHINE.
Hint 2: IT'S NOT A WORKSTATION.
Hint 3: IT'S NOT AIMED AT TECH-HEADS/GEEKS/NERDS.

When you realise this, and look at the MacBook Air again, you begin to realise that it's actually perfect for its intended market.

I *guarantee* this won't be another Cube. OTOH, I don't see it ever outselling the MacBook or MBP either. It's not meant to.

To put this another way: when you reach a certain level in life, you have two sets of dishes. An "everday" set and a "good china" set. The everyday set is functional, can be nice looking, and the priority is toughness and versatility.

The "good china" is expensive, fragile, less versatile, but that's not its priority. It's impressive, does the job, and adds to the overall experience of the meal.

Do you get it now?


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

*All knowing*



chas_m said:


> I'll follow this up with its own thread later (  ) but I just wanted to say that after watching the keynote (instead of just relaying notes) I now totally get the MacBook Air ... and most of its critics are just plain WRONG.
> 
> The problem isn't their criticisms -- they're right on the money about what the Air doesn't have.
> 
> ...


You carry yourself well my friend... since I've been seeing alot of your posts lately, I can't help but think, this guy is some kind of higher authority on everything Mac (you must know Steve eh?) having said that My personal opinion on the MBA is that it is underpowered & overpriced (value for $)... but I think I'll get one anyway


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

The pricetag, ouch. For a notebook.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

The Porsche Boxter is a Porsche for chicks.

The Macbook Air is a mac for chicks. 

There is no way that this thing will stand up to the abuse that a Macbook or Macbook Pro would, but it will fit in a purse nicely. Hey, I'm really happy that apple is doing so well in the consumer electronics market, but they have really been ignoring the pro users more and more over the years.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

I think it's p**s-elegant, but it wouldn't suit me. I told Steve not to bend over backwards on my behalf with the design anyway. Just my 0.16 worth. (It would be 0.76 worth, but I gotta dash.)


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

chas_m said:


> I'll follow this up with its own thread later (  ) but I just wanted to say that after watching the keynote (instead of just relaying notes) I now totally get the MacBook Air ... and most of its critics are just plain WRONG.
> 
> The problem isn't their criticisms -- they're right on the money about what the Air doesn't have.
> 
> ...


That's why I'm not in MBA's market coverage.

For me, I want it to be useful and very good looking. For example when you mention china, I'd buy a Versace over Hermes. They are both expensive, less versatile. However, Hermes is a lot fragile to Versace, which I broke a few Hermes china before; therefore, I prefer Versace.

Just as now, I'd prefer Japanese brand small notebook.

Yes, it won't be my primary computer, but I still want FW400 or two USBs on secondary. So I can get image or video from my digi-cam or video-cam when I'm outside traveling around.
Yes, it won't be my workstation, but I still want to have stereo speaker on my non-workstation. Most of the laptop have stereo speaker, even $399 Asus EeePC has one...
Yes, it won't be for Tech-heads/geeks/nerd, but I still want to have RJ45 on board for my easy-usage computer. Canada isn't like those US big cities where you can get wireless anywhere.

If this computer cannot even target on secondary, cannot target on non-workstation, cannot target on easy-usage people, who does it target on?
Businessmen?

I have an example here... In the case of you want to be showy ONLY. Any external thing is ugly really, and big... So you don't bring them. No external RJ45, no external SuperDrive, no external speaker... Just your MBA and power...

Today, you went somewhere not in US/Canada/Some-Asia for business trip, they don't have wireless or it is not 801.2b/g/n, you realized your MBA is in the iron curtain.
After you use computer in Business center in the hotel, you come back tired and want to listen to some of your music in MBA, what it comes out is mono sound.
Next day, you met your client. Your computer is very showy, it will be showier than MB and MBP that's for sure. After you did the presentation on MBA, or somebody give you a presentation, they might give you something in the disc. Now, who in the other company will let you install your Remote Drive?
Also, their presentation room might not have speaker for you, so if your presentation have audio, you GOT MONO!

You might say, oh~ you don't have these problems above. You don't need wireless at hotel since it was been taken care already. You don't need to listen to music alone since you have "meeting" with other company at night in restaurant and lounge. All you need to do is basically nothing but talking, sign agreement and been showy...
Well, then you might be the level of wealthy businessmen who has the money to hire beautiful secretary to do computer work, or you're management level which you come with assistance who will do those work for you, and leaving you only need to talk.
If it is the case, my advice is, don't spent on a MBA. You should consider of getting yourself a fashion counselor. Because most of the time, you won't be carrying your MBA anyways...

So, can you show me who MBA is targeting?
All I can see are those Apple-lovers who think an Apple a day keeps the doctor away... 

Well~ Maybe I'm wrong. Afterall, I really love the Cube. But it's not been loved by the public.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

/claps that you find the need to tell people you don't want it.

0_o <---my care face.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Haha you're funny, the MacBook Pro is probably the least durable laptop on the market. The aluminum case is designed for maximum heat disappation, slim design, and sexiness, not durability. The MacBook on the other hand was designed with students in mind -- to be thrown around.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Funny, although I don't have much experience with the MBP, I do with the aluminum PBs. IMO they were very durable. Personally I like the Tibook design best, simply because all the components were easily replaceable. If they could have combined the Tibook design with the hinges and materials from the Aluminum PB, they would have had a winner. Although the newer designs look sweet, they are a pain in the ass to service, and using a battery that isn't user replaceable doesn't help.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

This is for people with more money than brains. Its sexy, its sleek...its exclusive and expensive. The niche-ness of this thing is ridiculous. If I am in the market for a computer that I need for work...it would be a pro. If I just wanted a mac portable it would be a macbook. This is for people who are spending 2 grand on a computer, just to say "I can spend two grand on a computer". Because if you were going to spend 2 grand on a computer, and you were doing it because you actually need the computer for its capabilities, you would get a macbook pro.

For a couple hundred more I get everything a top of the line portable has, albeit a few pounds heavier, rather than, in my opinion, a low end portable.

This is like putting a Porsche emblem on a Ford Fiesta.

That said. This computer will do well. As I argued with ShawnKing a couple of months ago, Apple has turned into a fad for the majority of new or prospective buyers. Apple is trendy, sleek, sexy...but whats ram? or a processor? or UNIX?

This computer is the epitome of the Apple fad.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

snowmen said:


> So, can you show me who MBA is targeting?


You need a PHOTO of rich women??

Okay ...










There's your target demographic for the MacBook Air, buddy. 

PS. In this thread or another one, someone sagely commented that the Air might be the future of low-end Mac portables, particularly once SSDs reach price parity with traditional HDs. I'm very inclined to agree.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> That said. This computer will do well. As I argued with ShawnKing a couple of months ago, Apple has turned into a fad for the majority of new or prospective buyers. Apple is trendy, sleek, sexy...but whats ram? or a processor? or UNIX?
> 
> This computer is the epitome of the Apple fad.


This isn't intended as a flame - but I'm struggling to remember when Apple products weren't considered trendy, niche products by the majority of computer users? How would the Air be any different?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Something very wrong with spending close to $2000 on a "Disposable Laptop".

BTW, how do you install software on this thing?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

andreww said:


> BTW, how do you install software on this thing?


1) Watch the keynote, and learn.

2) Watch the online 'Guided Tour', and learn.

3) Read the Tech Spec pages on Apple's webpage, and learn.

Was that so hard?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Thanks for the answer. Actually been a little busy today, but I'll remember your advice next time you ask for advice. Thanks for nothing smart ass.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Wireless network anywhere = Airport Express


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

andreww said:


> Thanks for the answer. Actually been a little busy today, but I'll remember your advice next time you ask for advice. Thanks for nothing smart ass.


You seem to have enough time to post a few comments. I really like:



andreww said:


> Something very wrong with spending close to $2000 on a "Disposable Laptop".


You're too busy to educate yourself about a new product, but seem to have time to trash-talk a new product.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

So you pretty much need another computer to make this work?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Or a USB optical drive.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

> Or a USB optical drive


 The best feature of the MBAir is the USB SuperDrive for a 100 bucks. But I would want it for my MacMini that has a ComboDrive.

Apple's Store say the minimum requirements for this drive are the MBAir. Say it ain't so.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

And how would I connect this thing to my wired network once I got to my office. I don't see an ethernet port!


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

chas_m said:


> You need a PHOTO of rich women??
> 
> Okay ...
> 
> ...


Problem is, women like that need to a have MacBook Air?
Why does she even need a laptop when her assistance can use Macbook Pro to do all the work for her?
Even if she needs a laptop for some reason, and pretend she knows how to connect to some public wireless network to use wireless. You still have to "teach" her how to do Remote Drive or tell her to bring the external Superdrive.
The idea of Remote Drive have been practiced before, but failed. Most of them only survive in server environment in the office or multimedia sharing environment such as classroom.

As I said before, one small MacBook Air is cool, adding an external power is fair, however, bringing an external RJ45 and external Superdrive is not. If I purchase the MacBook Air and still bring RJ45 external and Superdrive external around, it totally destroy the purpose of MBA.
For that reason, all of my friend who has no optical drive in their laptop, they all "forgot" to bring external when needed. That's why every small business laptop by Japan insist to put those optical drive into the computer today.

I mean... Look at Toshiba RX1/T9E... weight less than 1kg and have 12.5 hour battery life, they still get a optical drive in. Apple can get optical drive in no problem, but it will weight more and cannot claim it's the "thinnest laptop in the world"! The only downside is, you cannot run OS X on it.

True, after these problems, that women in the picture might still be the one who buy it. She doesn't know the downside of mono speaker, she doesn't care about the computer in fact. If she just doesn't care about computer, why doesn't she just grab another Tom Ford product or Fendi furs instead of MBA to shine herself? She still can get a beautiful iMac at home~ or Sony LT at home.
Did you ever see this kind of women carrying laptop around? It's not because there's no MBA, but just simply she doesn't need one...

So, I still see Apple die hard lover will be dominating MBA's market share.

I don't know if Intel will offer these special chips for Japanese market though... but if so, it will be hard to imagine what can be done to those laptop already that light and small.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

holy cow what a thread!

man some people really just don't -get- cool.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

andreww said:


> And how would I connect this thing to my wired network once I got to my office. I don't see an ethernet port!


Good grief man!

It's all right there on Apple's pages for the MacBook Air.

Apple - MacBook Air - Technical Specifications


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

These are unfortunate, immature, misogynistic comments. It's just as likely that the woman pictured is far more computer-savvy than you are. Her grammar is probably superior to yours as well.




snowmen said:


> Problem is, women like that need to a have MacBook Air?
> Why does she even need a laptop when her assistance can use Macbook Pro to do all the work for her?
> Even if she needs a laptop for some reason, and pretend she knows how to connect to some public wireless network to use wireless. You still have to "teach" her how to do Remote Drive or tell her to bring the external Superdrive.
> The idea of Remote Drive have been practiced before, but failed. Most of them only survive in server environment in the office or multimedia sharing environment such as classroom.
> ...


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

once again Guy Toronto come's to save they day and make someone feel like a total reject...:clap: Always a nice way to help someone understand without being a Jerk weed....

Anyways love the Macbook Air.....not for me at the moment....Price is a bit steep.

Considering that people can browse the wed and check email on the iphone one might just use thier iphone instead of a new MBA for the cool factor.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> You're too busy to educate yourself about a new product, but seem to have time to trash-talk a new product.


I find you abrasive and obnoxious -- but dammit, when you're right you're right!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

This is a dumb thread. 

I just posted in it. 

Does that make me dumb?

:-(


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

maximusbibicus said:


> This is a dumb thread.
> 
> I just posted in it.
> 
> ...


OMG!!

I just saw your dumb post ... and replied to it!

That must mean I'm dumber.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

ha ha I'm starting to like this thread now.

I guess I'm dumb*est*.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Oops, I just clicked the Post Reply button. And then typed this. Sorry. So easy to get carried away.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

andreww said:


> The Porsche Boxter is a Porsche for chicks.


I thought the Porsche Boxster was a Porsche for people that wanted a mid engined roadster...


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

RobTheGob said:


> I thought the Porsche Boxster was a Porsche for people that wanted a mid engined roadster...


Boxster is for the people who wants 911 but cannot afford it...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

polywog said:


> This isn't intended as a flame - but I'm struggling to remember when Apple products weren't considered trendy, niche products by the majority of computer users? How would the Air be any different?



It is not so much of a niche product anymore. When the majority of mac owners were graphics designers, video and sound people etc. or just people who knew better than to buy a windows. 

5 years ago you walked on a University campus and no one had a mac. Now, when I go to visit my old professors and friends that are now almost professors  everyone and their boyfriend has a macbook (pro). Apple has successfully been received by an audience of impressionable younger people who see it as the "sickest" thing to have. 

I don't know if you remember a thread a while ago; but I had an argument with ShawnKing about how people who buy MBPs and don't really need them are the epitome of this new trend.

This computer absolutely, one hundred percent solidifies my argument, I believe. This is the coolest looking portable I have ever seen. And now, so will all the other potential mac fanboys and girls who in actuality have no idea what unix or what a cache is.


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

HowEver said:


> These are unfortunate, immature, misogynistic comments. It's just as likely that the woman pictured is far more computer-savvy than you are. Her grammar is probably superior to yours as well.


If that woman in the pictured is far more computer-savvy than I am, she won't buy MBA. -> As long as she is not one of the Apple die hard fan.

Also, I'm not writing an essay for school or proposal/agreement for company. I simply don't care about grammar in a forum. Language is for communication. Even though you don't support my point of view, but you understand my post fine. That's why you choose to comment my post immature and misogynistic. 

Plus, I really don't see anywhere I'm been misogynistic at all. 
If excluding the people in computer field, the rest of rich, mid-age people seems having hard time understanding computer regardless sex, at least most of it. They just don't see the need of understanding it right away so they don't bother. Now, you have to teach them connecting external ethernet and external optical or using Remote Device. It's just a fact. We might get out a MBA, connect to a wireless router to buy a game ticket while those rich people can call their assistance or somebody to do the job. MBA's market just doesn't cover those rich non-computer-field people.
Now, for those rich people who knows about computer... They all know it's mono, it only have one USB, and the non of the Apple-invention Fireware are onboard. Who wants such a thing?
The women in the picture are just fit right into these two categories, happened "probably" not willing to buy MBA. 

Yes, somebody mention it's cool. I have to admit when Steve Jobs pull it out of the envelop, it is cool.
So, the coolness is from the "world thinnest laptop"?
If today Sony announce a X505-2 or whatever to be thinner than MBA (or Panasonic, Toshiba, etc... ), what would people choose?
You have to make what people need. If he doesn't need it but he wants it, you better convince him that he needs it. Now, coolness is a fragile selling point, especially when it can be replaced anytime soon. Can it hold large enough sales? Apple and Intel corporate together to make that micro chip, they must have a better way of selling it than what people have suggested here. I don't see this market can really hold one hundred thousand per month sales...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

so there we have it.

The macbook air will be a flop, only the apple die hards will buy it, and the rich women won't buy if they knew anything abut computers.

oh mr. Jobs? Mr. Jobs????? psssssssst Mr. Jobs?????


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

I think people are missing the point of the true intended audience for this product. Sure a few money to burn trendy people will buy it because of the statement it makes. The real target group for this product is people who must lug their laptop everywhere they go and work for companies that are supportive of their exec's and others (monetarily, after all it is a means to a business end) that don't want to lug a huge computer around. Mate it with an apple remote and a DVI connector and it is an easy to tote (not lug) around computer that is great for presentations. When the flash memory drops in price and people experience the associated boot up times and speed, this type of machine will really be what people are wanting. As usual Apple is ahead of the curve with this product... to me the question as usual is are they just far enough ahead to start a trend and fill a need or does it become a neat product with a short life cycle.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

mmp,

I agree with you. If that computer was between 1000 and 1400 I would get it (if such a price level came with solid state). I think by Apple taking out the optical drive is an excellent idea, though it is a little premature; Apple just wants to say they were the first company to do such a thing and retain their presence as the innovating company. 

I can carry my macbook pro (15") around with me all day in my messenger and I don't notice it. It weights about the same as a binder or couple inches of paper. I really cannot see the value in this. And therefore, I have to support the others who agree that this computer is for rich people with too much money and not enough computer knowledge to know otherwise.

Apple is starting to sell out from its solid and loyal client base. Is the road only going to get darker as Apple treads a similar path that Microsoft did in the 1980s and become the next evil empire?


Dum Dum Dum!!!!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> ... this computer is for rich people with too much money and not enough computer knowledge to know otherwise.


I remember people saying that about the ipod.

Ballmer said it's for theives I believe.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> mmp,
> 
> I can carry my macbook pro (15") around with me all day in my messenger and I don't notice it. It weights about the same as a binder or couple inches of paper. I really cannot see the value in this. And therefore, I have to support the others who agree that this computer is for rich people with too much money and not enough computer knowledge to know otherwise.
> 
> Dum Dum Dum!!!!


I'm not sure I can agree with you that the people who buy it have no computer knowledge. A friend of mine who travels alot (~300 flights a year) just pre-ordered the MBAir. He's well aware of what the Macbook Pro has and its capabilities. Can even do some UNIX programming. However, he uses his computers for office work only. Never needs optical out, audio in, firewire or the optical drive. 

For him its completely useless to haul around an extra 2.5 pounds of computer he never uses. 

He likened it to buying a Lotus Elise. For $70,000 you can buy a BMW 330xi that has leather seats, great sound and all wheel drive. Or you can buy a Lotus that has a Toyota engine found in $30,000 Celica's, a metal floor and rear-wheel drive. Your paying for the fact that the Lotus has everything you need to drive and nothing you don't.


----------



## RISK (Jan 3, 2004)

*Macbook Gold*

"Macbook" Gold is what they should have called it. Expensive, pretty to look at, causes envy among those who envy such things, but not real useful except in a very few situations. An 80G drive? That's so three computers and a similar number of drive upgrades ago. Even 160G won't work for anyone who travels with music, pictures and a bit of video.

I also question the durability--I dented and dinged three Aluminum powerbooks over the years before switching to ibooks and macbooks, all of which have been great. If this thing is even less well-protected than the other Al machines were, well, better bring a big fat protective case, which negates the "fit in an envelope" idea. A notebook should be tough enough to travel with. The rounded corners might be more durable, but I doubt it given the "be superlight even though you're not" mantra. It's like the fat guy who wants everyone to notice how much weight he's lost, but is still kinda fat for his new clothes.

This is the first "new" Apple notebook I'm not interested in.


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

Eric0 said:


> He likened it to buying a Lotus Elise. For $70,000 you can buy a BMW 330xi that has leather seats, great sound and all wheel drive. Or you can buy a Lotus that has a Toyota engine found in $30,000 Celica's, a metal floor and rear-wheel drive. Your paying for the fact that the Lotus has everything you need to drive and nothing you don't.


This is EXACTLY what I was thinking! The MBA with SSD is the Lotus Elise of portables!









OR

















OR









Both are VERY lovely options for their respective market :greedy:


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

With a 64GB solid-state drive Apple could have incorporated it better into an Apple iPod camera.

The technology is going that way anyways, Why not lead the way now instead of later.

Dave


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

The lack of vision in this thread, with a few exceptions, is stunning.

The MBA is not about the now, it's about the future. Imagine where this and the iPhone will be in a few years. Once tiny processors are more powerful than anything today, once SSDs will be cheap and standard in laptops, once your life will be even more online than now.

I personally can't wait for CDs/DVDs/Blu-Ray & HD DVD to die die die! I'd love to live with less ports, not more. I'd love better, faster, more robust *wireless* access to everything. More ubiquitous access to the tubes. More high-speed flash and less spinning discs.

As it is, I love my MBP. But the superdrive takes up too much space, there are not enough ports for all my external drives (I'd love truly robust, fast wireless access to them instead!), and I can fry eggs on the damn thing (a *lap*top it is not!).

The MBA is not for me, but it portends an incredible future.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Eric0 said:


> I'm not sure I can agree with you that the people who buy it have no computer knowledge. A friend of mine who travels alot (~300 flights a year)


As a frequent traveler... ~300 flights a year is a bit much. Are they a pilot, attendant or air marshall? If not, no one travels with 300 flights a year.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> As a frequent traveler... ~300 flights a year is a bit much. Are they a pilot, attendant or air marshall? If not, no one travels with 300 flights a year.


Why, that's only 150 return flights--nothing!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Strange how people are now judging others based on their purchase of an unorthodox product (that some consider revolutionary).

Absolutely the demographic is people with money. For now it's only an expensive companion product for a desktop. This is totally geared to lawyers, executives, and doctors. The work PC at work has the hardware he/she needs and the Air does everything when he/she leaves the office. And yes they'll drop of their computer at an apple store to do something as simple as replace a battery... but people do that now anyways. 

But to assume they'll only buy it because they know nothing about technology? Gee, where have I heard that before?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Considering what new batteries cost (from, say, Apple) the $125 fee for battery replacement isn't onerous.


----------



## SophisTicationS (Jan 16, 2008)

I cannot believe that they didnt include an optical drive.

I like the thinness of it, but for the price, it is not worth it


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

After reading through several pages of this thread no one has given a single *solid* reason as to why the MacBook Air is good. The most common reason is what the future holds, but what does that have to do with the _now_ and how the MacBook Air is benefitial.

Don't get me wrong, it's an _amazing_ feat of engineering that will undoubtedly influence the way other Macs are built, but for all intents and purposes, and in spite of the technological marvel the MacBook Air is, it's actually a step back in terms of functionality and usability. Seriously, who DOESN'T use their superdrive/CD drive? Is carrying around an extra component supposed to be good?

I just have a hard time understanding who this product is intended for. Why not take these technological improvements and incorporate them into the MacBook/Pro? How durable is this thing? Myself, I'd be afraid of damaging something so thin and light.


----------



## innermind (Nov 17, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> Don't get me wrong, it's an _amazing_ feat of engineering that will undoubtedly influence the way other Macs are built, but for all intents and purposes, and in spite of the technological marvel the MacBook Air is, it's actually a step back in terms of functionality and usability. Seriously, who DOESN'T use their superdrive/CD drive? Is carrying around an extra component supposed to be good?


Everyone thought apple was nuts when they released the Imac without a floppy drive too.
I haven't used my CD drive in .. well I've used it once, the day I installed leopard.
That said, Right after I installed leopard I created a partition and local backup of leopard to use on the road if needed 

I install ALL my software online as it's just easier to download, than chase around all my disks and boxes etc 

As for harddrive 80 gigs should be just fine, I have 8 years worth of freelance web design projects saved on my main drive and I'm still well under 80 gigs

I'm a " professional " user aswell and personally I think the macbook air is a great product for the professional on the go. 

My beef with the Macbook Air is the price is too close to the macbook pro, For the price I'd probably drop the extra hundred for all the extra goodies, I think people were expecting a mid-range machine and in the end it's a little pricey for a consumer.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

> Everyone thought apple was nuts when they released the Imac without a floppy drive too.
> 
> My beef with the Macbook Air is the price is too close to the macbook pro, For the price I'd probably drop the extra hundred for all the extra goodies, I think people were expecting a mid-range machine and in the end it's a little pricey for a consumer.


Agreed on both accounts. The one great thing about the air is that you get the backlit keyboard for less than a pro. I would have only really considered getting the air if it was more like a Pro "lite" and had a full graphics card, upgradable memory. But I realize that's not practical/possible for them to do.

Personally I think people will buy it.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

MannyP Design said:


> After reading through several pages of this thread no one has given a single *solid* reason as to why the MacBook Air is good.


It's 3lbs. That's 2-pounds lighter than the MacBook.

Let me repeat this: It is 3-pounds. It is a very little notebook.

It is also only 3/4 of an inch thick. The MacBook is 1.08 inches thick. That makes it, what? 28% thinner than the Macbook?

Super light, super thin.

Or are you looking for some other *solid* reason.



> for all intents and purposes, and in spite of the technological marvel the MacBook Air is, it's actually a step back in terms of functionality and usability.


For who?

For students: No need for FireWire, campuses use wireless, too many books to carry, so they want ultra-light.

For home users: USB is good enough, wireless routers are home are normal, be nice to just sit on the couch and surf the web or video chat. No loss of functionality or usability for them.

Business Execs: Briefcase, files, everything jammed together. No room for a notebook. Have to live with a limited blackberry. Nope! MacBook Air fits perfectly into a tight briefcase, and offers MORE functionality and usability in a business sense over a blackberry.

Just because the MacBook Air is not as usable and functional for YOU doesn't mean it isn't so for a lot of others.



> Seriously, who DOESN'T use their superdrive/CD drive? Is carrying around an extra component supposed to be good?


How often do people need to use them? Again, don't just think of YOURSELF, think of how other people use their systems.

The last time I used my optical drive on my iMac was to watch a DVD movie months ago. I don't burn DVDs. If I want to rip a CD or DVD to my machine, using an external would be fine. Using optical on the go sucks battery life.



> I just have a hard time understanding who this product is intended for. Why not take these technological improvements and incorporate them into the MacBook/Pro? How durable is this thing? Myself, I'd be afraid of damaging something so thin and light.


So the Air isn't for you. For others it's perfect.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I like the car analogies guys. Lotus Elise ( of even better the new Exige) is of course one of the best handling cars in the world and one of the lightest; its tuned four banger Toyota gives it wild power relative to the weight of the car.

As far as weight and handling are concerned I would agree with your analogy, but the power does not justify the price. The price aside it is useful, I will not disagree on that. I would compare it more to a Pontiac Solstice: expensive and good looking, but gutless. For a couple more hundred dollars I would rather buy a 15" pro or for a couple thousand more I would rather the new Nissan GTR.


This is a MBA:










This a MBP:












For like 30 grand I can have a Solstice with 177 hp (gxp model). If i want the gtp model with around 250hp that will run around 45-55 grand with options. Or I could have the new Nissan GTR, which is larger, indeed, for a speculated price of around 65-70 thousand dollars. The GTR has a twin turbo charged V6 pushing out 480 HP and all wheel drive. No one in their bloody mind would turn down a new GTR for a Solstice for the extra 20 grand lets say. Anybody who knows anything about cars would never buy a Pontiac, never mind a Solstice. 

If the Solstice was more along the lines of 20 grand I would get it, because the GTR would be a good 40-50 grand more expensive. If the MBA was 1000 bucks I would get it. But since I can get a MBP 15" with double the guts for a little compromise on the size, the choice is obvious.

Comparing a MBP to a full sized luxury Lexus LS series is wrong. It is big and clunky and sucks a lot of gas for not a lot of performance. The Lexus LS is like Toshiba Satellite; those huge ones. Likewise a MBA to a Lotus is disgraceful. A Lotus can pull its weight against an LP640 on the track..it still has guts relative to size...the MBA doesn't. The MBA is a Vespa.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Come on people--thickness and weight can't be the only reasons why this the MacBook Air is the next great computer. Two whole pounds of weight only matter to those who are too feeble to lift a bottle of ketchup. The price is not palatable to the average student. There are more uses for a superdrive than just watching DVDs.

This is not another case of Apple omitting stale technology (a la floppy). However, I was happy to see that go.

Still waiting...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

a nicely powered, and probably the coolest, ultra portable, that runs OS X.

need I say more?


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

I don't think a class of potential Mac users, who I hope will wear the name Airheads with pride, needs to be labelled as technologically ignorant just because they would never think of watching a DVD on a laptop and can't think of when they'd use Firewire.

Now think of such a person looking at a Macbook Superdrive 2GB for $1600 vs. a Macbook Air for $1800. The Air is the latest thing, it looks better, has a lighted keyboard, weighs significantly less, is better on batteries, the power cord attaches nicer, the trackpad is bigger and has these neat gestures, the aluminum palm rest feels nicer.... Is it really such a brainless decision? Are these the thoughts of a stupid person? -- "Might as well get what I want now - I will always enjoy the slim package and will soon forget about the $200, and the Pro model is out of my price range".

It's not "the next great computer" as in "the new #1 computer", but as in "the next of a series of great computers from Apple, and the first in a new, third line of Mac portables that widens the Mac audience".


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Agreed, but...

The power cord attaches differently?



elmer said:


> I don't think someone needs to be labelled as technologically ignorant just because they would never think of watching a DVD on a laptop and can't think of when they'd use Firewire.
> 
> Now think of such a person looking at a Macbook Superdrive 2GB for $1600 vs. a Macbook Air for $1800. The Air is the latest thing, it looks better, has a lighted keyboard, weighs significantly less, is better on batteries, the power cord attaches nicer, the trackpad is bigger and has these neat gestures.... Is it really such a brainless decision? Are these the thoughts of a stupid person? -- "Might as well get what I want now - I will always enjoy the slim package and will soon forget about the $200, and the Pro model is out of my price range".


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Agreed, but...
> 
> The power cord attaches differently?


Yes. Visually different. It's sort of hidden underneath, so it's more out of the way and contributes to the overall clean, no wires effect. It's the only laptop I've seen where the cable connection does not increase the mandatory footprint of the machine.
The Macbook's power cord sticks straight out from the side.

See the Macbook power cord here:
Apple Canada - MacBook - Design

Versus Macbook Air:
Apple Canada - MacBook Air - Features

P.S. - SATA boosts speed over PATA mainly when there's more than one drive or a very fast drive.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the links above...











Apple said:


> So thin yet so *expansive*.
> 
> MacBook Air comes with a way-more-than-generous 2GB of RAM built in — ample memory for working with your favourite applications. The 80GB hard drive provides plenty of storage space. And you have the option to upgrade to a 64GB solid-state drive, which offers advanced performance and durability.


Since it's this thread.... Apple appears to have misspelled a *word *above.


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> Comparing a MBP to a full sized luxury Lexus LS series is wrong. It is big and clunky and sucks a lot of gas for not a lot of performance. The Lexus LS is like Toshiba Satellite; those huge ones.


I hate to be nit-picky, but there are a few things in there  ... I know they were just pictures, so it was harder to tell... I was comparing the MBA *with SSD* to an Elise and the MBP 17" to a GS350. Both laptops are between $3100 - $3350. The GS350 is a really nice car to drive (luxury and performance... heck, you can even swap that with a BMW 535i... in fact, I would ) and is priced at essentially the same level as the Elise. The Nissan has a 50% price premium over the Pontiac... not the same comparison I was making.



Adrian. said:


> Likewise a MBA to a Lotus is disgraceful. A Lotus can pull its weight against an LP640 on the track..it still has guts relative to size...the MBA doesn't. The MBA is a Vespa.


Nope, not disgraceful. Wait to you see the performance numbers for the SSD drive. A Core 2 Duo @ 1.8 GHz is certainly nothing to scoff at. Take away the main bottleneck of computing - the HD - and suddenly you have a FAST, purpose built computer. Fast, purpose built (track) car = Elise.

Want FireWire, multi USB, optical audio, optical drive, etc? Buy a MBP. Want a great stereo, navigation system, heated & power everything, some decent HP, ect? Buy a "sporty" sedan like the 535i or GS350.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> ... I think by Apple taking out the optical drive is an excellent idea, though it is a little premature...


Of course, everyone, including you, probably  , remembers thinking or hearing that when Apple got rid of the _floppy_ drive.

And for _many_, it _was_ premature then to get rid of the floppy when Jobs decided it was time for it to go. But Jobs knew the timing was right for getting ahead of the competiton, instead of copying/stealing from the competition.



JSvo said:


> ...The MBA is not about the now, it's about the future. Imagine where this and the iPhone will be in a few years. Once tiny processors are more powerful than anything today, once SSDs will be cheap and standard in laptops, once your life will be even more online than now.
> 
> I personally can't wait for CDs/DVDs/Blu-Ray & HD DVD to die die die! I'd love to live with less ports, not more. I'd love better, faster, more robust *wireless* access to everything. More ubiquitous access to the tubes. More high-speed flash and less spinning discs...


I think this is right on. The AirBook isn't about what entrenched users think they want/need, it's about showing us what the future holds.

That''s the Apple way! :clap:


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Great point, SoyMac.

I would just add that Steve (along with the studios) just fired across the bow of the DVD industry. The movie rentals thing is a MUCH MUCH bigger deal than people are making it out to be so far. It's a game-changer, and Steve gets BIG kudos from me for getting all the major players on board.


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

The MBA appears, to my eyes, extremely fragile to travel with.
I would have to compensate with a titanium carrying case with extra brackets just in case... and the lightness will be gone.
But, this object is a window to the near future: Beautiful LED display, solid state hard something ( we will have to find a new name as there is nothing to drive anymore), wireless everything etc, etc.
I won't buy it but I know that some of the neat technology used in it will appear on iMacs and MacBooks this year. Not everyone will want it but it will be available and most likely for less money. And for that, thank you Apple!

Now the big question: Will there be a Mac Book Rail and a MacBook Road...?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

DP004 said:


> The MBA appears, to my eyes, extremely fragile to travel with.
> I would have to compensate with a titanium carrying case with extra brackets just in case... and the lightness will be gone.
> But, this object is a window to the near future: Beautiful LED display, solid state hard something ( we will have to find a new name as there is nothing to drive anymore), wireless everything etc, etc.
> I won't buy it but I know that some of the neat technology used in it will appear on iMacs and MacBooks this year. Not everyone will want it but it will be available and most likely for less money. And for that, thank you Apple!
> ...


*Next: the Mac Truck.*


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

HowEver said:


> *Next: the Mac Truck.*


Oops, looks like someone already came out with that one... :lmao: 

http://www.ivisit.com/michael/prdMacTruckBeauty9.jpg

It looks bullet proof. You could use it as an anchor when the wind carries off your MBA.


----------



## soon2bemac (Nov 2, 2004)

How many write cycles are the SSD drives good for anyway?

I think revolutionary would have been making it smaller rather than just thinner, and maybe going with the one handed keyboard.

give (Matias Corporation :: One-Handed Typing Demo) a try its actually pretty crazy how easy it is to type on.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

soon2bemac said:


> I think revolutionary would have been making it smaller rather than just thinner, and maybe going with the one handed keyboard.
> 
> give (Matias Corporation :: One-Handed Typing Demo) a try its actually pretty crazy how easy it is to type on.


I really didn't find that one handed typing that easy. I guess it comes with practice. I would prefer 2 keys on one like the blackberry pearl. Just double tap each key or something.


----------



## iMuck (Oct 15, 2007)

Next will be MacBook Water. Completely waterproof and it floats. Reads PDFs doubles as a PFD :lmao:


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

soon2bemac said:


> How many write cycles are the SSD drives good for anyway?


About 50 years worth. 

So how long might the Flash drive in a (pricey) MacBook Air last? | Technology | Guardian Unlimited


----------

